# Eos r photo / video customization



## niaou (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi to everyone!! 

There was a huge discount in canon products in october and i couldn't resist . I added an eos r besides my 5d mark iv and 1d mark ii.
The main reason was to use it for video instead of the 5d mark iv and slowly enter the mirrorless world. 
For video is a clear step up from the 5d mark iv . 
The flip up screen , the evf , the digital is , the 4k ipb and the button customization are really usefull.
Especially the last one is such a help during shooting.
For photography the transition isn't as smooth because you have to reprogram your brain but i can see the advantages of mirrorless already.
The main frustration for me is mainly that i cannot customize the entire camera for video & photo separately.
So for example for video i want manually to go from evf to flip up screen but in photography i want it to be automatic.
Also although you can set the buttons customized separately for video & photo you can't do that for the dials & the touch bar.
Is that correct and i must find a workaround or am i missing something?
Finally do you know where we can apply suggestions for next firmware updates??

Thank you in advance ,Happy shooting to everyone


----------



## padam (Nov 17, 2019)

No, it is just how it works, and they are probably only going to make it better in the follow-up models (in some aspects), which is sad, because it annoys me, too. But that's just how it goes, they've added all that they were promising with the firmware updates, so I wouldn't expect much from now on.

I did modify the EVF sensor so the screen doesn't jump away nearly as much as it did before, and I basically had to re-program everything just to have the M-Fn button dedicated to instantly switch between the three custom modes (or four, if a custom mode wasn't selected from the mode menu) But then the record button had to be re-programmed to the Fn menu, and so on.
So now I can switch on the silent mode very quickly, but switching between photo and video is still painfully slow.


----------



## niaou (Nov 17, 2019)

that's a pity ...it could really help it's hybrid capabilities.


----------

